# Need help with BIN to cdi conversion



## MelodieOctavia (May 19, 2010)

I need a Windows 7 64 bit compatible solution to convert my BIN/CUE files to CDI.

I'm stumped here. any help?

By the way, this is for Dreamcast

EDIT: I have found that using Utopia boot disc I can accomplish the boot process with a bin/cue.

I still would like to know how to convert to cdi on win7 DX


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2010)

Have you tried the standard tools already?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 19, 2010)

Yep. I tried bin2boot, Dreamboot, and bin2boot GUI, I just cant find a 64 bit solution


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

I think you're probably out of luck in that department, I don't remember ever seeing 64-bit versions of those tools.


----------



## exangel (May 23, 2010)

If you are willing to spare a few gigs of your disk to make a second partition for a Windows XP install in order to perform functions impossible in Vista or 7 64-bit, you should give it a go.

I repartitioned in Windows 7 Pro 64-bit and gave myself a 20gb Windows XP partition for the purpose of running some old technology games and hacks that either wouldn't work in any mode, or were barred by security features in Windows 7 or Avast AV (due to the hacks' trojan-like functions that modify apps while they are running).

I did have to use a free/donationware utility called EasyBCD to fix and adjust my bootloader to give me the option of booting to either Windows partition and also set it to autoboot Win7 after 45 seconds.  Before I found it I was having a really rough time setting up my bootloader properly as Win7 and XP have different loading methods that conflict or fail to recognize if configured incorrectly.  If you go ahead and decide to use this, I'd highly recommend signing up for the NeoSmart forum so that you can get the latest beta build of EasyBCD, as membership with the forum is required to download it.  Their last official release is over two years old but their beta builds are very well supported (the latest build was _yesterday_).   I also use another piece of free software they've made called iReboot which works well for this dual boot setup. It is basically a toggle switch that sits in your system tray that lets you reboot to your other OS(s) instantly, bypassing the selection screen.  It must be installed seperately on each Windows install you intend to use it with though.


----------

